# Amandas buckling



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

First kid of 2011. A gorgeous pure nubian buckling. This was a surviving baby of a breech birth. His brother was breech, but he came out before. I think his back legs might have been a bit tangled in his brother though, cause at first his legs were a bit weak. But hes doing well and walking around now. He was norn on sat. Really wanted a doeling from this doe, Ive had 5 bucks from her over the last three years, just glad this guy is ok at this point though... I love this does kids. They almost always look the same. Its weird.



















Her kid last year at that age. Not the best pic but I didnt keep him so I dont have many pics.










Dad to both kids


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

im in love!!

:hug: sorry about the breech kid....

:drool: but look who you got from your girl!! A healthy BEAUTIFUL baby boy!


CONGRATS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a beautiful buckling... and I have to say.. It looks SO WARM where ever you are.. i just came in and I can hardly type cause my hands are SO COLD!!! I'm so envious of your new baby and for your warm sunshine! Ha ha
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww  Love those brand new baby "long ears"! Amanda may have given you alot of boys but by the looks of this lil' man, WOW they must have been some awesome looking bucklings!


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Soooo cuuute! I want him.... what a beautiful baby! Sorry for the loss, though... but a mixed blessing is still a blessing.  :angelgoat:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! He is a real handsome fella!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Soooooo freaking cute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is PERFECT! Black and tan AND floppy ears!    Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww how cute! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I so love this does kids. Last year it killed me to put a band on her buckling he was so nice even at 2 months old. Gonna be the same things year. I kept a moonspotted painted buckling last year from my buck for when I dont have him [hes 7 yrs old now] and I keep telling myself I dont need anymore bucks but Id love to see what one of this breedings bucks look like when they mature a bit. But one can only have so many stinky bucks lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie. I love the black and tan.


----------

